# nitrate and nitrite problem



## elissamaria (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon freshwater tank that is currently on day 15. I tested the water on Sunday and I had really high readings of nitrite (3) and nitrate (40).

I did a water change and still had high readings, so I changed the water again, and then one more time last night. I was still having high readings so I proceeded to clean the filter and no luck again. 

Any suggestions please!


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Cleaning the filter during the cycling of a tank is not recommended by most. It can delay the process.

It is nearly impossible to do a water change with out effecting Nitrate levels.

If nitrates were 40ppm and you change out 20% of your water with 0ppm it has to reduce the nitrate level by around 20%.

Are you using test strips or a liquid test kit?

If your using a liquid test kit check to make sure it is not expired. API stamps a number on the bottles. The last four digits are the date of mfg. If it is over two years old I wouldn't trust it.

For API Nitrate test the instructions must be followed exactly as printed. Make sure to shake bottle number two for at least one minute. It also helps to tap it on a hard surface if it has been sitting for awhile, like when bringing it home and using it for the first time. 

After adding 10 drops of bottle number two cap the tube and shake it for one minute.
Let it sit for five minutes before comparing the colors.

It is also a good idea to test your replacement water (Tap/well) for ammonia/nitrites and nitrates.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Day 15 of CYCLING or day 15 of having fish in it? Was the tank cycled CORRECTLY? What % of the water did you change?
just in case...
Tips for Cycling Your New Aquarium - The First Tank Guide - Getting Your Fish Tank Up and Running with Minimal Headaches


----------



## elissamaria (Feb 1, 2011)

I have test strips. Its the 15 day of cycling and I changed like 20%.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Keep waiting...the nitrites should start to drop. when they reach 0ppm and you have a low level of nitrates your done cycling. I really like too do water changes while cycling, you want the bio-filter to grow. changing water only slows the process down. that's just my opinion.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh yeah...get rid of the strips and get an API master kit.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you have fish in the tank you are forced to change water or risk losing the fish you have. Delay of cycle completion yes, but focus has to shift to saving the fish and not whether or not the cycle is delayed a few days...my thoughts anyway. If you bought feeder fish and don't care, then I would say don't do any changes.

I see your biggest problem being you're using strips. Strips are very well known for just giving an idea of what the truth is but not the whole truth. The info is too general. Most of the time they just aren't accurate enough.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Test your tap water. I highly doubt it, but one possible source of the nitrite could be from the tap water itself. I've never seen that happen, but I suppose it's worth your while to make sure.

Are there fish in the tank? If not, then don't worry about how high the nitrites get. With a fishless cycle, the higher the concentration the better. With fish, you want less than 1 ppm.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You are in the midpoint of cycling where nitrite is at the max. If you have a filter, changing the pads frequently should reduce your nitrate level. A dirty filter is a constant source of nitrates. I am one that doesn't believe in changing water during cycling, it robs the bacteria population you are trying to build up of food. Once cycling is complete (4-6 weeks) you will need to do some water changes to get did of some of the nitrates. Your guppies are very tough so don't worry about them during cycling.


----------



## elissamaria (Feb 1, 2011)

I tested the tap water last night and values were 0ppm for both. 
I already lost one guppy (I originally had 3). The other two seem fine.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You should do 50% water changes, with a max of once daily, until your nitrites are down. This will prevent any more deaths. Make sure you're adding dechlorinator to the new water as well. Even if you're just managing the nitrite buildup and not lowering it, at least you're not letting it get any higher.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Big water changes if you want to save the fish otherwise just wait for the Nitrite to drop it will do it in its own time.


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

^ +1

By big, I would specifically suggest 50% water changes once or twice daily until both ammonia and nitrite are below 1 ppm (as measured on a liquid test kit). I wouldn't worry about nitrate right now as the ammonia and nitrite are the biggest concern during cycling. You will know that the cycle is established when your ammonia and nitrites stay at zero (regardless of when you did your last water change) and nitrates build slowly with time. At that point you can reduce the volume and frequency of your partial water changes to maintain nitrates below about 20-40 ppm. Also, as many here will suggest, getting live plants will assist you both during cycling and in keeping your nitrates lower once you have cycled.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## elissamaria (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't have adequate substrate for plants. Although I do have some natural plants that the aquarium recommended (ones that the roots are exposed). I really don't know the name.

Anyway could I use some sort of extra mini pots and put in there adequate substrate and plant some? Does that make sense?

Also I can't seem to find a lot of variety here in my area. Do any of you know some places that will ship here?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A lot of plants come in small little pots that you buy. You're in Puerto Rico? Not sure, but aquariumplants.com may ship there. I would look for a local place that is online. You may be able to find a place.


----------



## elissamaria (Feb 1, 2011)

First off, thank you all for your help. You guys have been great!

I manage to lower the concentrations. Hopefully there will not be more sacrifices. Now I have two more question.

One of my guppies have some small white grains. I look up information and it seems to me that its Ich. My temperature is 82 without heather and I have added today some aquarium salt. My local aquarium shop recommended me quick cure but I haven't introduce that yet. Should I and how long can I leave the tank without the filter?

My other question is about the snails. I like to keep some but not have an invasion. How can I control the population?

When can I add more fish and which one would you recommend? I will like to have on bottom feeder.

OK, those were three questions. Jeez!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, ich looks as if your fish has been sprinkled with sugar or sand and about the same size as your typical granules. If that is what you have then it is probably ich. Ich can be treated with meds and Quick Cure is the best I have used, or you can treat with high temp and salt. For meds just follow the instructions. For the temp/salt route, slowly increase your temp to the 89-90 range. Ich protozoa stop reproducing at 85 and at the 89-90 range begin to die. Add salt - I have read on the internet that using amounts up to 3x the recommended amount on the carton (referring to aquarium salt), but I never added more than what it recommended which is 1 tablespoon to each 5 gallons of water. Whichever treatment route you go, follow each routine a minimum of 3 days beyond the last visible sign.

Another thing is higher temp depletes oxygen levels as well as adding meds will. Reommend you lower your water level a little and let the returning water from your filter crash into the tank water or add a small powerhead.

Not sure what you mean "without the filter"? No need to remove the filter.

Don't add anymore fish until your cycle is complete. 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and xx value for nitrate. This usually signifies your tank is cycled.


----------



## elissamaria (Feb 1, 2011)

IDK the guy from the aquarium told me to remove the filter while introducing the quick cure.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No, just remove the carbon if you are using carbon in your filter. He is wrong.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> No, just remove the carbon if you are using carbon in your filter. He is wrong.


*i/a*

If someone told you to remove your filter they are most definitely wrong. Just remove any carbon as it will filter out any medications.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I think if you stop feeding the fish, nitrItes will drop down to 0 in less then a week.

I think anyway. *old dude

my .02


----------



## elissamaria (Feb 1, 2011)

I read the warnings of quick cure and it says not to use on snails. I want to control my population of snails but not kill them all...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Remove them and put into a small container. What kind of snails? I used quick cure with the small pond snails in my tank and it hasn't affected them. If it did, I'd probably use it once a month


----------



## elissamaria (Feb 1, 2011)

I have apple snails and another kind that came along with something. I haven't figure out which one it is.


----------

